# It is finally Here, lopi Berkshire installed pics, video



## Jfk4th (Jul 17, 2009)

Here I sit having my third burn with this awesome Gas Stove....It is still curing as I have only had 2 smaller burns, right now I have it on high and it seems to be getting a little better.  I hope this smell will go away like most stoves should......  I am so gun shy now as I have had hot medal smells(similar smell to curing) even after a year with my previous stoves and caused many arguments with the wife :red:   This being gas, I should be in a better situation and hopefully after today's 2-3 hour burn the smell will be gone...please, please Lord....

Here is a video right now
http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u102/jfk4th/?action=view&current=MVI_4420.flv

and some pics


----------



## summit (Jul 18, 2009)

AWESOME! Glad it finally happened for you! what was the total cost at the end of the day?


----------



## Jfk4th (Jul 18, 2009)

3,600...well I sold the Avalon for 2,000 as you know so 1,600 hundred, not too shabby in my book  

The smell is getting better but not entirely gone, I have burned it on low for about 1 hour let it cool completely down and 2 hours on high yesterday again letting it completely cool down.  The strange thing is I can smell curing all over the room even in the morning....Again I hope the curing smell goes away fast like it should.  I know it should go away like 99.9% of the stoves, I just have not had any luck.  
Cross your fingers for me.....


----------



## R&D Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd burn it on high with the blower off for a few hours with the windows open.  Most any gas stove should be cured after that.


----------



## Pagey (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a beautiful stove!  We considered the Leyden when we were shopping around, but we had to go with the Endeavor because of its low CTCs.  But that's what happens when you design the stove around the house rather than the house around the stove.


----------



## Later (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking install! Although it must be hotter than heck right now!


----------



## cncpro (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey JFK,  what are you in the stove of the month club ?  

Looking through your uploaded pics & videos it seems that there have been lots of different stoves in that corner...


----------



## Jfk4th (Jul 26, 2009)

cncpro said:
			
		

> Hey JFK,  what are you in the stove of the month club ?
> 
> Looking through your uploaded pics & videos it seems that there have been lots of different stoves in that corner...



More like stove of the year club......Yep I have a little problem..... :cheese: 

Hopefully this will be the last one for a while


----------



## Long Burn (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi JFK,
 That is defnitely a nice looking stove with a very realistc flame pattern. What BTU output does it have?
LB


----------



## Jfk4th (Sep 9, 2009)

I think it is 18,000-32,000 BTU's.  More than enough for me.  I just put a digital thermostat on my wall and it works great.  It takes about 30 minutes to go from 62 to about 70 in my room, plus the heat goes right upstairs too.  At about 90 efficiency, that's way better than my older gas furnace.  I usually run it around half way, so the flame looks good and still gives plenty of heat.  I also bought the blower it is very quiet on halfway

BTW, the biggest one Lopi makes is not really that nice looking in my opinion, so this is the sharpest for the money. Also the flames looked better than a Jotul, Quadra-fire or Hearthstone


----------



## Jfk4th (Oct 13, 2009)

JFK said:
			
		

> Here I sit having my third burn with this awesome Gas Stove....It is still curing as I have only had 2 smaller burns, right now I have it on high and it seems to be getting a little better.  I hope this smell will go away like most stoves should......  I am so gun shy now as I have had hot medal smells(similar smell to curing) even after a year with my previous stoves and caused many arguments with the wife :red:   This being gas, I should be in a better situation and hopefully after today's 2-3 hour burn the smell will be gone...please, please Lord....
> 
> Here is a video right now
> http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u102/jfk4th/?action=view&current=MVI_4420.flv
> ...



Just wanted to give an update on this stove
With my digital thermostat I LOVE THIS STOVE!
It is set all day at a comfortable 66F, and then goes down to 60F at night.  Now that I have adjusted the air shutter, on low setting the flame is still very nice (unlike most other gas stoves).  The low setting is all I need for this room and also to heat some adjoining rooms.

Oh, BTW, no smell at all (like the way it should be....which makes my wife very happy......no arguments about stove smelling which makes me happy  )

I am happy to say that you will not see any other stove in that room for a very, very long time.  

Plus I still get my wood stove fix with my Quadra-fire 5100 insert in the living room

LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## Long Burn (Oct 13, 2009)

JFK,
 Sure sounds like you found youself a "keeper".
 Glad your happy with your new stove. I was debating between the Lopi Berkshire and the Jotul Firelight 600. I was affraid the Berkshire might look a little small on my existing hearth.
LB


----------



## potter (Oct 13, 2009)

JFK said:
			
		

> I think it is 18,000-32,000 BTU's.  More than enough for me.  I just put a digital thermostat on my wall and it works great.  It takes about 30 minutes to go from 62 to about 70 in my room, plus the heat goes right upstairs too.  At about 90 efficiency, that's way better than my older gas furnace.  I usually run it around half way, so the flame looks good and still gives plenty of heat.  I also bought the blower is very quiet on halfway also
> 
> BTW, the biggest one Lopi makes is not really that nice looking in my opinion, so this is the sharpest for the money. Also the flames looked better than a Jotul, Quadra-fire or Hearthstone




Really 90% efficiency? Not a challenge, just surprise. I've been looking for something as backup heat....


----------



## Jfk4th (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I fibbed a little it is 87%
the dealer said 90% but I kind of knew he would be a little off
Still extremely efficient and the flame is better than the Jotul
I really wanted a Jotul but the flame and accent light of the Berkshire
is much more realistic, especially on low


----------

